# Small greenhouses



## JMozingo (Mar 31, 2013)

Can y'all please post pics of any small greenhouses you have done that are low budget. I have a Houseboat that I plan to put this on my roof deck so it can't be some huge structure like if like it to be


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont have any pics of the ones I use, can take a few tomorrow though.

I just run a centerline of pvc down the plot thats planted, roll plastic over it then anchor the edges down with whatever I have handy that will hold it taunt when the wind blows. When the plot needs to be watered I just lift one end and spray a stream from the garden hose and refasten the end. If its supposed to get real cold I can lift an end and put a space heater under to keep the plants from freezing.

Its simple, cheap and can be put up and taken down quickly, dont know if that will help in your situation but guess you can file it away for reference.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Is that just a ridge pole with tee's holding the ends, and maybe middle up? No side supports to hold the plastic away from plants?


----------

